
First floating wind farm, built by offshore oil company, delivers electricity - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/first-floating-wind-farm-built-by-offshore-oil-company-delivers-electricity/
======
warrenm
Hmmm...Energy company builds something that produces energy: what a surprise!

Seriously, though, there's a lot of pretty interesting tech onboard these
buggers - combining a slew of things not combined before (at least in this
way)

Good for them

